# First time with the Clay bar



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Sunny day yesterday, plenty of beers in the fridge and a day off work so thought i'd detail the car and finally get round to claying it. A few stubborn stains on the bonnet and water marks that i couldnt get rid of so it was time to buy a clay kit.

Results surpassed my expectations. Washed and then clayed the whole car, then applied a cleaner / polish. All the stains have gone, the paint work is like glass and the depth and shine is superb. Well pleased with the results from a few hours work - the pics don't really do it justice.



















James.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

James,

Please stop posting pictures of your car in this condition - it makes me want one all the more and there is no way on earth I could afford one :evil: :roll: :wink:

Very nice work - amazing what a lump of putty can do isn't it.


----------



## sandhua1978 (Sep 11, 2006)

Blimey. Some one who likes washing their car more than i do! 

Looks stunning.


----------



## bigrich (Feb 20, 2004)

Fantastic!

I can't imagine what its like in real life, if pictures don't do it justice!

That first pic looking across the bonnet is oustanding!


----------



## Captain Moonlight (Jan 19, 2007)

droooooooooooool...I've admire that motor on here many times but that sweeping bonnet looks awesome...the colour show off its quirky georgeous lines off to a t!!!!!!! kinda thought the Z4 would be the next car ..assuming they depreciate into my price bracket in a couple of years...........do they drive as good as they look? kinda heard mixed reviews..but then i heard all sorts of dissapointing TT reviews and i still bought one and more than happy with it....fe now


----------



## Captain Moonlight (Jan 19, 2007)

Just viewed the rear end again.............man its b e a utiFULL


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

Peachy James, just peachy 8)


----------



## bigrich (Feb 20, 2004)

In fact, I'm going to clean my car on the weekend and clay bar it.

Needs to be done drastically.


----------



## deanpoli (Jun 3, 2005)

what clay kit did you use? was it a soft or hard type of clay?


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Cheers folks  - i'm chuffed with the results. Never considered myself a 'polisher' but after seeing some of the results on here and getting some valuable advice it's got a bit addictive. Got the Baby Beemer to do at the weekend as my partner was so impressed and wants hers done.

I removed the side 3.0si badges too - i prefer the clean look.

The Clay - Its just the Meguiars Clay kit. Used Quick detail for the lubricant, then Meguiars cleaner / wax for the polish with Sonus cloths.

James


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Very nice job James looks better with the badges removed 8) 
You can use your normal carwash mixture as a lubricant once you run out of Quick detail


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

That looks stunning James and you must be chuffed to bits with the results - I know I would be :wink:

Graham


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

I thought, for a minute James had said "First time in a Gay Bar"

[smiley=stop.gif] [smiley=drummer.gif]


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

> I thought, for a minute James had said "First time in a Gay Bar"


That was the original thread title but i deemed it misleading as to the true nature of the thread - Sorry to dissapoint you Tim :wink:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

coupe-sport said:


> > I thought, for a minute James had said "First time in a Gay Bar"
> 
> 
> That was the original thread title but i deemed it misleading as to the true nature of the thread - Sorry to dissapoint you Tim :wink:


Well, your sig does say 'Various toys'... and we know you like rocket-shaped things, so I was starting to wonder... :!:


----------



## tehdarkstar (Jul 24, 2006)

Man, that car looks perfect! I think the best colour for that Z is black and yours in solid black is just superb. Congratulations on the polish, I'm well impressed.

*Captain Moonlight*, these cars drive probably even better than they look. 8)


----------



## sandhua1978 (Sep 11, 2006)

Had the convertible.... but think with the roof its looks so much better. :? Or may be just even more cleaner! :lol:


----------



## NUM_TT (Apr 5, 2004)

Looks great! I wish I had a wife who would let me spend a few hours cleaning the car she'd rather I was driving her to the shops.


----------



## bigrich (Feb 20, 2004)

NUM_TT said:


> Looks great! I wish I had a wife who would let me spend a few hours cleaning the car she'd rather I was driving her to the shops.


Make her year and buy her some driving lessons!


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

coupe-sport said:


> detail


 :roll:


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Stunning James.


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

You need to have a long hard look at yourself laddie.

From coupe-sport.com through the TT and now this.

Great car, but _drive_ it.

:wink:


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

you know someones done a good job when the brake discs are brown too :wink:

detail.......lol


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

> You need to have a long hard look at yourself laddie.


I know - i've been reading thinkcar too much - i quote...

_During my time owning an Audi TT, I would regularly spend entire days cleaning the car. Before detailing became popular I had a full Wax Wizard kit: coconut shampoo, clay bar and lube, paint cleanser and proper wax. If Iâ€™m honest I did used to enjoy the process, the car was my pride and joy and I really liked just being near it. Spending the day lovingly caring for every panel using products that smelt and felt lovely was no real hardship. _

Just following your lead Carl :lol: :wink:

Right, i'll stop polishing it now 

James


----------



## bigrich (Feb 20, 2004)

James,

After you gave me the bug last week I thought I'd have a crack at giving mine a clean.

As it's not black then it's obviously not as shiny but I'm quite proud of the results!


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Nice one Rich - looks good 8)

James


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

coupe-sport said:


> > You need to have a long hard look at yourself laddie.
> 
> 
> I know - i've been reading thinkcar too much - i quote...
> ...


This was 2002, get with the Zeitgeist, man.


----------



## TJS (May 6, 2002)

For those who have never used a clay bar before polish the bonnet of your car and admire the shine. Then clay bar one half of the bonnett and polish and then FEEL the difference !

It will be as smooth as wet glass and the clay bar will show the grime from what your eyes told you was clean metal.

Surprising just how sensitive you finger tips are. It really is time well spent, even on new cars.


----------

